# One year



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

It has been one year since my Molly Girl went to rainbow bridge. Oh how I miss her. I do have to tell you it does get easier. I can see her playing and causing lots of mischeif. 
Oh Molly Girl Mama loves you. Beans and Stretch are keeping me busy. Stretch now sleeps on the bed taking your spot and Beans keeps the lanai safe.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Peace be with you nklincoln.

This is the 45th day since my Slugger left us.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

They leave a void in your heart that can never be completely filled.
Giving a home to another one in need helps.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know how you feel, nklincoln. The one year anniversary of the loss of my Shmoo Boo (aka Smokey) was on January 14...which is also my oldest son's birthday. So while it was a celebration of my son's 20th birthday, it was a bittersweet day. And you're right. It does get easier, but the pain is always there. It's just more manageable. Hugs to you. You're in my thoughts.


----------

